# Looking for!



## Mrs Footski (Mar 22, 2014)

Anything about George Alfred Tomlinson.In the Merchant navy 1964 on a tanker bound for Italy when Malcolm Malloney went overboard and George went in for him. Can anyone tell me the name of the ship and anything else they know.


----------

